# My turn for picky dog rant



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Yup. Jack has turned picky (again!). I thought purina beyond had cured that! He's eaten probably 30 pounds worth over the last few months, always mixed with a spoonful of canned. Now he licks the canned off and leaves the kibble. 
I have a few varieties of canned on hand- and he would eat 3.5 ounces per meal twice a day, which is fine, but they either constipate him (Petguard or Precise) or give him pudding diarrhea (that new costco Nature's Domain turkey/pea stuff- makes my other 3 have diarrhea too!). 
So..

Plus, we camp a lot and for convenience's sake kibble is really the best.
I've tried Honest Kitchen and did not like it, I "can" home cook, I have plenty of books and recipes (though I prefer not to add another thing to my to-do list) and I do not want to do raw (been there, done that, paid for 2 expensive dentals to remove broken carnassials on my bichons). 

So, should I just wait him out? Should I just offer only kibble until he eats good and then add back in a spoonful of canned? Should I go from feeding twice a day to once? 

My other dogs are not picky. I've had poodles years ago and they were not picky either. It's kindof hard not to take offense to their behavior- sniff the food, tuck the tail, put head down, walk away s l o w l y. 

I actually bought a 1 pound sample bag of dry bil-jac. I've never known a dog to refuse that. 

Should I rotate through kibble more often for him? Trouble is, he's got a wicked sensitive stomach. 

goofy poodle! (PS, just had him in to check his mouth/bite for canine base narrow... vet says he's fine)

Just venting mostly!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I understand the pain of picky. My picky dude is eating Ziwipeak.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i've put my picky lowchen (who only got picky with advancing years) back on hills science diet for sensitive stomachs. had him on it for a bit when he stopped eating wysong, then carna4, then canidae. put him on merrick for awhile. he went "off" that, too. so stuck hills back in for now. i assume he will tire of it, then i will be rotating foods again. at least he doesn't sniff and tuck his tail. what a message, eh? poodles sure know how to get you where it hurts!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau is very picky. He'll "pick" and gobble down anything edible -- along with a long list of items that aren't!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

He ever so carefully ate bil-jac tonight, after eating 3 chunks of the canned Ideal Balance and licking every bit of gravy off everything first. I also put it in a wider bowl with short sides in case the tags hitting the side of the bowl were bothering him. 

And then after that as I was filling up my kitchen canisters of dog food (I use my flour/sugar canisters for pet food lol) he pleaded with me for some of Echo's grain free Ideal balance (chicken/potato) and snarfed it up and wanted more. Echo (pwd) has had such itchy skin up till I put her on Ideal Balance grain free. She's transitioning off the salmon/potato one onto the chicken/potato one now and doing so much better. 

Anyway, if it works, hey, why not. Guess he's going to have to be on a rotation, if I can find food he likes and that his tummy can handle. 

Silly woofer!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> Beau is very picky. He'll "pick" and gobble down anything edible -- along with a long list of items that aren't!


The rest of my dogs (pwd, bichon, chihuahua) are exactly the same. If it has a flavor, they eat it! 

Echo (pwd) is the worst of them, though, because she can counter surf and open cabinets (now locked!) at eat all the things! lol


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have had very good luck with Wellness grain free adult kibble with my girls, one who is picky and the other who loves her food. To entice my picky girl, I add a tablespoon or two of homemade beef or chicken broth to the kibble and she usually eats it.


----------

